# Golden Blend Goat Minerals good?



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Have you used this and did you like it? I just ordered some from Hoeggers. It sounds very good and at the large quantity it is much cheaper than what I was using. 


Golden Blend Goat Mineral.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How many forms of copper is in it?

Can you order it from the company cheaper than Hoegerrs?

What are you trying to improve with your minerals? Vicki


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We did much better with a cattle mineral than with Hoeggers (the goats do like it). Only 26ppm selenium which is way too low for our area. (Are y'all deficient there?)

I don't remember their copper levels - why don't you check what you can get in the way of dairy cattle or beef cattle mineral?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ingredients: Dicalcium Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Zinc Oxide Zinc Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Copper Sulfate, Ethylene Diamine Dihydriodide, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin A Supplement, Cholecalciferol (source of Vitamin D-3), Vitamin E Supplement, Cottonseed meal, Dried Cane Molasses, Processed Grain By-Products, Cane Molasses, Natural Flavoring

I had been looking at this too, as I cannot find a decent mineral around here. It's also available from custommilling.com but the price is not listed on their website. You have to call.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> How many forms of copper is in it? One, I think. I don't know any other names Copper could be called.
> 
> Can you order it from the company cheaper than Hoegerrs? I don't know.
> 
> ...





wheytogosaanens said:


> We did much better with a cattle mineral than with Hoeggers (the goats do like it). Only 26ppm selenium which is way too low for our area. (Are y'all deficient there?)
> 
> I don't remember their copper levels - why don't you check what you can get in the way of dairy cattle or beef cattle mineral?
> 
> I tried to find Tech Master Complete or Blue Bonnet... but could only find Info on it and not a place to buy it from. I heard that those two are good. Would have tried them but got lost in trying to actually find a place to purchase from.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Kim,
I contacted the folks with the Techmaster minerals. You CAN buy it from them, one bag at a time. If I were going to have minerals shipped in, and pay shipping, I would order from them. The first time I called, I got the run around. The gal (who had not been working there long) told me I had to buy a whole pallet. Not true. I got a hold of the main guy, can't remember his name, and yes, I can buy just what I need. Problem is that shipping is high, just like with anything heavy in the mail. No higher than those minerals from Hoegger I am sure, and I do like Hoeggers for some stuff and they are so friendly, but the tech master minerals are better. I may order them in the future. Right now I'm using a mineral for goats from the local southern states. I'm trying to talk my local farm store into carrying the techmaster. They currently carry Kent minerals, which, as I showed them last week, contain animal fat. Not good and my milk customers would freak. The store wants my business, and I give them all I can, so hopefully this might work. 
Anita


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

The shipping for the Golden Blend from Hoeggers was free.  
Our local store (a fairly new one) only carries sheep/lamb minerals so far. I'm working with them to let them know ahead of time the items I need and they are pretty good about ordering. Don't know if I can get them to order minerals just for me from a company they have not yet worked with but time will tell. They've been very accommodating so far. 

And thank you Anita for letting me know that about the Techmaster being sold there in amounts I can use. I'll have to mention it again to them and see what they say.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

You are paying for the shipping in the high cost of the mineral. Golden Blend is full of salt (Min 20% - Max 24%), and it doesn't have much copper. A friend and I used to go in together and buy in bulk from Custom Milling - much cheaper than Hoegger's price. But, because it was so deficient in many areas, I was mixing it half and half with Kelp. Sad to say, most of the so called "goat minerals" are not much good.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Kim, can you go on the Cargill website and see if there is a dealer in your area? Their Right Now Onyx for beef cattle has worked well for lots of people, it's what I use. I think I paid around $25-30 for 50 lbs last time. It has both Copper Chloride and Copper Sulfate. Copper level is minimum 2500 ppm and Selenium is 26 ppm.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

What is Patti using?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

KJFarm said:


> You are paying for the shipping in the high cost of the mineral. Golden Blend is full of salt (Min 20% - Max 24%), and it doesn't have much copper.


AWK! It said it had the perfect copper level for goats! It doesn't?! I am soooo upset. I just bought 50 stupid pounds of the dumb stuff!!! :mad :bang



mill-valley said:


> Kim, can you go on the Cargill website and see if there is a dealer in your area? Their Right Now Onyx for beef cattle has worked well for lots of people, it's what I use. I think I paid around $25-30 for 50 lbs last time. It has both Copper Chloride and Copper Sulfate. Copper level is minimum 2500 ppm and Selenium is 26 ppm.


I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I was at our feed store the other day to get mineral for the goats. They didn't have the Right Now Onyx, which I prefer, but they did have the Bronze. I was comparing it with Purina goat mineral. The Bronze has more copper and other minerals such as calcium and magnesium and less salt. I think it has a wee bit less selenium, but it's easier to give BoSe than to copper bolus so I went with the Bronze. Right Now products have gone up. The Bronze came out to $2 more than the same amount of Purina. I paid $36 for 50#. I know the Onyx is more. I'll have to check next time I'm in Great Falls. Kathie


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I think I'm going to faint! You do NOT want to know what I just paid for this Golden Blend slop. And to think...it was much cheaper than what I had been using. I thought I was getting a great deal. UGH! 

Glad you're all sitting down cause I'll tell you. I paid a little over $80 for a 50lb bag of..... nothing. :groan

It said and I quote: "Golden Blend is the only mineral supplement your goat will ever need, no matter what type of hay you are feeding..... Premium quality minerals at a fraction of the cost of any other goat mineral on the market today....Copper content, 1500 PPM - correct amount for goats." Unquote. 

How was I suppose to know any different. I thought, "Finally, a mineral specifically designed just for goats with just the right amount of Copper at nearly half the cost of my other! Yippee! .....So what do I do with the stuff if its no good? :sigh -Guess I'll have to use it. Could it do any harm?

-Kim

EDIT: I contacted the Cargill company and requested a place online or near me where I can buy the RIGHT NOW ONYX. Waiting for an email reply.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kim,
while it may not be ideal, I don't think that it's horrible, and I would think you could use it while you're trying to get something else.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

It has molasses and just copper sulfate.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's called marketing 

1500 PPM of copper sulfate, no kelp, no yeast, no fermentation products. Any local allstock mineral will have that for about $20 or less if it's cattle, per 50.. You have almost 800 posts though, you should know this by heart by now  I know I have responded to at least 800 mineral posts :rofl Vicki


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I must confess Vicki that I have paid little attention to the Mineral posts until just recently. Yes, you are right. I should definitely have known this by now. :blush2

Stacey- Thank you. I will use it and get something better and cheaper next time. Guess this was one of my "learn it the hard way," lessons. :sigh

To newbies, may I say, Do NOT underestimate the importance of a GOOD mineral. And ask here _before_ you do something stupid like me like buy minerals for triple the cost for something half as good. :lol

Guess I won't be doing that again.

-Kim

EDIT: 800 posts! You're right. Wow, I sure do "talk" a lot don't I?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Kim just look around for a good horse mineral or cattle mineral read the lables and get the best you can for the buck. No way would I order that heavy stuff over the net. If it didn't have the copper I wanted then would bolus not enough selenium then more BoSE.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Sondra. The 50 lb bag of Golden Blend had free shipping so I suppose that can be a silver lining. I'll look the next time we're over at TSC.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

If it's any consultation i've seen much worse minerals for goats. But like Sondra said, you can still bolus and give Bo-Se, so not a loss.
Megan


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Megan.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It is mandatory to read each and every new post Kimberly!!!!  You'll figure it out, we all have wasted money on feed, minerals lots of things, that we then find out the day we get them that more money doesn't necessairly mean it's better. Vicki


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

I know this is a late posting to this post but I wanted to share. I know the Golden Blend minerals aren't the best. However, back when we were first showing goats big time that is the only mineral we used. My mentor and her friends also used the stuff for years. All our goats looked WONDERFUL. They would shine like pennies and were so healthy. There was absolutely no way we were going to put show sheen on our goats, they would almost blind you after their first clipping of the year. 
I stopped feeding it because of the price, and have yet to find a mineral that my goats did as well on as Golden Blend. I don't know why that is, but it's the way it worked here and in surrounding herds. I am currently using Manna Pro goat minerals that has everything in it it is supposed to have, however the goats have been on them for about 6 months and I am seriously thinking about changing them due to the fact that they just don't seem to be doing them any good. (That and they are inhaling them. An 8 lb. bag only has been lasting my 4 goat herd 2 weeks!) I just don't think they are getting what they need.

It is also very very hard to find a "good" mineral around here. All the cattle minerals are just not up to snuff. I can't find any loose horse mineral either.

So my advice is to try it and see what happens. You may be surprised, especialy if you give Bo-Se anyway. I wouldn't throw it out, that's for sure. There are alot worse minerals out there.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I use to use the Manna Pro minerals. Quit because they are too expensive. I have 6 goats to feed minerals to...11 if you include the pygmy herd! I have been feeding the plain Rural King minerals. Not the best but Im looking. May have found somewhere to get some cattle minerals from. Just need to make a few phone calls. 

I was going to use the Golden Blend minerals but they are really pricey to!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I had been using Manna Pro goat minerals but the expense was killing me. More than $17 for an 8 lb bag. I couldn't do it anymore. I calculated the cost per pound and compared it with the Golden blend at what I bought it for. 

Manna Pro - $2.25/lb 
Golden Brand - $1.60/lb 

How could I say no? :shrug

I will try it. Amanda - I read your post I think with almost the same wording when I did a search and was encouraged by it. Granted, my search was not as extensive as it could have been but I was pleased with the results you seemed to have been having. 

I only hope they do as well. Thank you. 

-Kim


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

You're welcome, I know it worked here so I hope it works for you too. 

I am still able to get the Manna Por minerals for about $10 for 8 lb. but if it hits that $17 mark I am definately going back to Golden Blend.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I used to use Golden Blend-ordered first from Hoegger's with "free" shipping but then ordered direct from CustomMilling and it actually cost less with the shipping and I got more thenthe Heogger's bucket would even hold. So, yes, ordering direct from Custom Milling is the better deal than from Hoeggers-if you use Golden Blend.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Susie. I did not know that.


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

You can also go to the Nutrena website to find a dealer close to you. The places that carry Nutrena products should be able to get the Onyx minerals for you.

This is the website:
http://www.nutrenaworld.com/


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I will look in to that Kaley. Thanks!


----------

